# auskunft 0900 RufNr.



## onlinedienst (23 April 2006)

Hallo zusammen bin neu hier in Forum, 
habe ein problem mit der Telekomrechnung. da tauchen komischer weise 0900 er Ruf Nr. auf und würde gerne wissen ob man darüber online auskunft bekommen kann wem diese Ruf Nr. gehört bzw ob sie überhaupt registriert sind und ob ich die bezahlen mus. So wie es ausschaut war Sohnemann online und hat sich diese Rufnr. eingefangen.

Da ich mich nicht auskenne bin ich für jeden Rat dankbar wie ich diese Bezahlung umgehen kann, bzw. widerspruch einlegen kann

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp

es geht auch 08003301900 (anrufen)

Kannst Du das hier 





> So wie es ausschaut war Sohnemann online und hat sich diese Rufnr. eingefangen.


 bitte etwas genauer ausführen? Sohnemann kann sich dazu auch äußern


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp
> 
> es geht auch 08003301900 (anrufen)
> 
> ...




hallo Aka
auf der Telefonrechung tauchen die nr. 090090001798 und komischerweise auch  rufnr. 00448703131971 auf und das auch doppelt zur gleichen zeit, es ist schon seltsam, von der telekom habe ich nur eine billige ausrede bekommen es wären auslandgespräche mit zuschlag. das kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen, zur gleichen zeit die gleiche rufnummer anrufen


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Aka
> auf der Telefonrechung tauchen die nr. 090090001798 und komischerweise auch  rufnr. 00448703131971 auf und das auch doppelt zur gleichen zeit,[...]


09009 deutet auf Dialer hin. Habt ihr ISDN am Computer?  Wenn der Computer beide B-Kanäle zur Einwahl nutzt, dann ist das quasi als würde man zwei mal zur gleichen Zeit die gleiche Nummer anrufen. Wenn auch die 0044er-Nummer zwei mal zur gleichen Zeit auf der Rechnung steht, dann riecht diese verdächtig nach illegalem Auslandsdialer, immer vorausgesetzt, ihr habt einen ISDN-Anschluss.


MfG
L.


----------



## dvill (26 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*



> auf der Telefonrechung tauchen die nr. 090090001798 (...) auf





			
				Dialerdatenbank schrieb:
			
		

> *Diese Dialer dürfen gemäß der Verfügung 4/2005 seit dem 17.06.2005 nicht mehr verwendet werden.



Der Uralt-Dialer darf nach dem 17.6.05 nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Die andere Nummer deutet auf einen Auslandsdialer hin.

Die allgemeine Vorgehensweise wird hier beschrieben:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/schadensfall.php

Dietmar Vill


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*



> Dienstekennzahl: 0900-
> Rufnummer
> 
> 0900 - 9 - 0001798
> ...



lt. Abfrage bei der BNetzA


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*

Die deutschen Dialer sind offenbar die Nachfolger dieser Dialer:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36201

Zur UK-Nummer werde ich heute abends evtl. Näheres wissen. Zu dem "deutschen" Dialer müssten eigentlich noch Dateien vorhanden sein, anhand derer man genauer sagen kann, welcher der 32000 Dialer es war.

siehe dazu "Heppenheimer Planungen".


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*

sorry, technische Probleme (?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*

Also die UK-Nummer ist etwas schwierig... Der Inhaber des entsprechenden Rufnummernblocks (0870313xxx) ist laut Auskunft von OFCOM (britisches Kommunikationsministerium) eine Firma
*Telconline Inc.*
http://www.ukphoneinfo.com/cgi-bin-Phones/nng?GNG=08703131971&Submit=Submit
(da steht aber: 





> Oftel records show that numbers starting 08703 13 are allocated (operator unknown)


, andererseits steht "Telconline Inc" auch in der OFCOM-Zuoprdnungsliste für diesen Block, siehe
http://www.ukphoneinfo.com/search/Phones/oftel_cl_s8_code_87.html

Über die Firma ist kaum etwas bekannt. Ende 2004 gab es hohe Telefonrechnungen tschechischer Bürger im Zusammenhang mit einem Dialer und offenbar einem Trojaner (Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.ig). Ich verstehe leider kein Wort tschechisch:
http://www.reflex.cz/Clanek19676.html

In dem Artikel wird erwähnt, dass die Firma aus *Road Town, Tortola* kommt (Britische Jungferninseln)


> "Telecom pronajímá telefonní linku firmě Aliatel a ta ji pronajímá další firmě,Ž vysvětloval mi pan Kalvach. "Ta teprve linku s drahým tarifem, na kterou mě dialer přesměroval, provozuje. Zjistil jsem, že je to firma Telconline Inc. se sídlem v Road Townu na ostrově Tortola. To jsou Panenské ostrovy ..."



Für länger mitlesende Personen mal ein paar Hinweise aus meinem Archiv:
1. es gibt eine Webseite unter Bearbeitung (telconl*.org), laut whois sitzt der Inhaber (Telconline AG [!]) tatsächlich in Tortola (einzige verwertbare Info: "Registrant Postal Code:146" - mutmasslich das Postfach, das würde dafür sprechen, dass eine bestimmte Firma auf den BVI der Briefkastenverwalter ist, laut whois ist diese Firma Inhaber der telconl*.org)

2. Diese telconl*.org lag (oder liegt?) auf der gleichen IP, auf der auch die Firmenseiten anderer Firmen liegen/lagen (DDDCom, Globallines, Mobilpay, Newlines, Teleforte, Worldwide Access)

3. In den Webarchives kann man sich (leider nur sehr rudimentär) die alten Webseiten anschauen. Wer ein paar der obigen Firmennamen kennt, wird genug sehen (auch wenn man nichts sieht)

4. Alles in allem: Sehr interessanter Fall, bitte weitere Infos. In welchem Zustand befindet sich der "kostenverursachende" PC?


----------



## littlebird's prompter (26 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*

Hat hier jemand was von UK-Nummern gesagt? Das ist ja mein Spezialgebiet...
Aber zunächst zur deutschen Nummer 090090001798

Auf diese Nummer der "Solera Telecom" sind über 32.000 Dialer gleichen Namens registriert (direkt.exe)

Diese Dialer gibt es auf sehr vielen Seiten, Inhalteanbieter ist dabei stets eine "PX 24 Inc" in Georgia/USA.

Ich werde in Lautertal niemandem zu nahe treten, wenn ich von sehr engen Verbindungen zwischen dem Nummerninhaber, dem Inhalteanbieter und Heppenheimer Firmen spreche, ohne das en detail zu verifizieren. Summa summarum: Die alten Freunde aus der "Gründer- (aka Goldgräber-)zeit" sind hier wieder vereint.

Die Dialer gibt es halt auf allen Seiten, die die Inhalte der Firma aus GEORGIA bewerben bzw. die Dialer werden als Abrechnungsinstrument für die vielen nackerten Mädels eingesetzt, die man u.a. (Frage an den Sohnemann???) auf den einschlägigen Portalen bei RTL finden kann.

RTL taucht bei den Adressierungsmerkmalen recht häufig auf, wenn man das so eingibt, wie's da steht, kommt man aber nicht weit. Ohne www klappt's schon besser 

Wenn man dann mit den ganzen netten Mädels einen Livechat führen will, nützt man eine Coproduktion verschiedener Firmen und kann dann u.a. über Dialer abrechnen lassen - den direkt.exe mit der 090090001798 eben. Vorher kommt eine Altersabfrage von vabelle. 

Auf anderen Seiten klappt's auch ohne AVS. Dann kriegt man das Fensterle (siehe Anhang) und die "diekt.exe". Wenn die sich so verhält, wie bei mir, sieht man vor der Einwahl ein Fenster mit einem Preishinweis, den man nun aber wirklich nicht als undeutlich bezeichnen kann. Ob der Dialer aus anderen Gründen nicht so funktioniert, wie er soll, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. 

So. Das dürfte vorerst geklärt sein - zur UK-Nummer hätte ich gerne weitere Infos. Da kenn ich mich nämlich besser aus


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*

Also hierfür:


> auf der Telefonrechung tauchen die nr. 090090001798 und komischerweise auch rufnr. 00448703131971 auf und das auch doppelt zur gleichen zeit, es ist schon seltsam, von der telekom habe ich nur eine billige ausrede bekommen es wären auslandgespräche mit zuschlag. das kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen, zur gleichen zeit die gleiche Rufnummer anrufen


 hätte ich schon gerne eine Erklärung... Aus Lautertal (Herr F? Herr H?)? Aus Georgia (Frau F)? Aus Heppenheim (Herr H)? Aus Albbruck (Herr T)? Egal... Irgendeiner wird schon mitlesen...

Ach, noch was... der direkt.exe erstellt einen Ordner, der einen Hinweis auf die Quelle des Dialers gibt. In diesem Ordner befindet sich die direktdialer.exe
Der Hashwert der Datei entspricht dem Hashwert der direkt.exe aus der Bundesnetzagentur-Datenbank:
http://app.bundesnetzagentur.de/Dialer2005/(bpzstyawnqlzhe55najhrj55)/ErgebnisHash.aspx
(im Beispielfall:
ECA03C2E7E5833808A87B7F621C680D083EB2082 )


----------



## littlebird's prompter (30 April 2006)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*



			
				littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Dialer gibt es auf sehr vielen Seiten, Inhalteanbieter ist dabei stets eine "PX 24 Inc" in Georgia/USA.[...]
> Die Dialer gibt es halt auf allen Seiten, die die Inhalte der Firma aus GEORGIA bewerben bzw. die Dialer werden als Abrechnungsinstrument für die vielen nackerten Mädels eingesetzt... [...]
> *Auf anderen Seiten klappt's auch ohne AVS.*





			
				KJM schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben die Inhalte des unzulässigen Angebotes **24.com in Ihre Webseite eingebunden. Das Angebot von **24.com wurde bereits von Jugendschutz.net beanstandet und befindet sich derzeit im aufsichtlichen Verfahren


Holla!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*

Hallo, ich habe diese 0900- Nummern auch auf meiner Rechnung,mein Sohn ist aber erst fünf Monate alt und mein Mann zu den angegebenen Zeiten nicht daheim.
Die Fa. Solera und andere helfen einem auch nicht weiter. Ich sitze jetzt auf einer Rechnung von 600 Euro und weiß nicht, wie ich sie bezahlen soll. man kann rechtlich nichts dagegen tun.
Das ist eine Schweinerei,also wenn Du mehr rausbekommst kannst Du es ja mal hier schreiben.
Grüße K.


----------



## blowfish (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das ist eine Schweinerei,also wenn Du mehr rausbekommst kannst Du es ja mal hier schreiben.
> Grüße K.


Wäre nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn du dich angemeldet hättest. Dieser Fred ist fast 2 Jahre alt. Hier ging es wohl um Dialerprogramme, die sich selbstständig eingewählt haben. Hast du denn noch einen Zugang mit Modem?


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: auskunft 0900 RufNr.*



blowfish schrieb:


> ....  Hast du denn noch einen Zugang mit Modem?


 ... oder Faxkarte?


----------

